# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 15: September 2010



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules.
- Do all of the solves for each event consecutively (no practice solves in between). You must decide that you're doing official solves right before you start the first one. You can redo a solve if you get a computer-related problem.
- You may use any simulator you want (if it supports the puzzle of course).
- *NO MACROS!* You can't do more than one turn per key press.
- Try to keep inspection under 15 seconds.
- I have the right to ask for proof that you are capable of the times you claim.
- For each event, the top 5 people get 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 points in that order. However, a DNF result will never get any points.

Here are some useful simulators:
- Ryan Heise's hi-games.
- Ryan Heise's 3x3 BLD sim.
- Gelatinbrain for many puzzles.
- Jeremy Fleischman's jflySim + qqTimer.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator.
- My jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.
- My qCube.
- My IsoMinxSim.

This competition is over. Results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *1x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2010)

Ogud sq1 is back. Sq2sim blows.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2010)

That was just the Special Month.

It'd be nice to see some people actually submitting times this month though. There were under 10 people on #13.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2010)

Wish granted.

sq1: 19.08, 12.14, 16.44, 11.38, 11.17 = 13.32 grrrrr first solve

last 5 of a 12.68 avg12 (implying sq1 should be avg12 >_>)

3x3: 16.63, 14.66, 15.83, (23.50), 17.31, 13.75, 18.67, (12.91), 15.22, 15.20, 15.22, 18.31 = 16.08
lolisuck

2x2: 3.31, 3.14, 3.89, (4.44), 3.55, 3.81, 3.92, 4.08, 3.00, (2.91), 3.22, 3.48 = 3.54
I miss the days when jflysim gave out 3move solves like crazy. ohwell


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 3, 2010)

If I do 3 Gigaminx solves over three days (not necessarily consecutive days) without doing any practice solves in between, will you accept that?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I miss the days when jflysim gave out 3move solves like crazy. ohwell


You're spoiled  Scrambles are optimal random state now.



hawkmp4 said:


> If I do 3 Gigaminx solves over three days (not necessarily consecutive days) without doing any practice solves in between, will you accept that?


Yep, no problem. I don't care how long it takes to get the solves done.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2010)

yay stuff that i will actually have time to do 

*2x2:* 6.01, 7.39, 8.46, 12.23, 8.80, 7.37, 5.50, 5.84, 9.28, 8.92, 6.09, 10.22 = *7.84* _Wtf, like 5 PLL skips _
*3x3:* 34.99, 35.05, 27.94, 32.27, 36.32, 31.96, 35.08, 30.80, 33.43, 36.27, 35.20, 24.17 = *33.30* _wow thats awesome for me, i didn't mess up any PLL's...though i did them really slowly_
*4x4:* 3:09.40, 2:38.81, 2:40.99, 2:45.99, 2:32.72 = *2:41.93* _first time ever doing 4x4 sim so I'm happy with that_
*Clock (3x3):* 28.145, 48.957, 28.579, 27.840, 28.504, 22.850, 26.573, 23.080, 29.593, 24.837, 29.059, 22.376 = *26.906*
*Clock (5x5):* 1:08.482, 1:03.491, 57.330, 57.658, 1:06.563, 1:01.323, 52.867, 50.440, 1:01.779, 1:01.225, 57.967, 52.467 = *59.267* _I like big clocks better than normal 3x3 clock _
*Clock (10x10):* 3:50.927, 3:54.686, 4:00.453, 4:01.940, 3:49.882 = *3:55.355* _woah didn't know i could sub-4 that_
*Square-1:* 1:15.50, 1:19.13, 1:02.18, 58.14, 1:04.74 = *1:07.47* _Square-1 sim is difficult...on the first solve, I had just two edges swapped at about 42 seconds...took over 30 seconds to fix parity lol_
*Megaminx:* 5:44.57, 5:38.75, 5:06.75, 4:14.77, 4:03.12 = *5:00.09* _Lol rate of improvement...I did these solves over multiple days (without any practice solves in between obviously); I don't ever practice megaminx sim because rotations are irritating _


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

3x3: 19.77, 29.78, 28.08, (34.88), 20.16, (14.89), 24.89, 22.86, 22.98, 24.39, 21.44, 20.36 = 23.47
2x2: 6.75, 9.20, 6.38, 5.30, 5.50, 8.00, 6.16, 6.42, (3.94), (13.91), 10.89, 10.67 = 7.53


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 6, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (4:17.23), 1:44.18, 1:36.64, 1:32.01, (44.22), 1:14.45, 1:23.46, 1:08.07, 1:03.96, 1:12.29, 1:20.08, 56.54 = *1:19.17*
the 2nd was a LL skip :fp

*3x3x3*: (4:17.29), 4:04.95, 3:22.60, 3:13.20, 3:27.34, (2:58.02), 3:16.05, 3:02.73, 3:00.71, 3:13.28, 3:07.28, 3:04.92 = *3:17.31*
almost beat my 2x2 first try haha. Kept messing up OLL


Pretty much I only know clockwise moves, so I do them 3 times for counter-clockwise moves


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 18, 2010)

2x2: 11.05, 7.14, 14.95, 21.59, 18.83, 5.75, 11.41, 10.39, 22.64, 19.49, 6.23, 10.36 = 13.14


----------



## @uguste (Sep 21, 2010)

3x3x3 : 34.45, 24.42, 27.47, 23.42, 36.54, 45.28, 19.26, 22.19, 30.19, 34.82, 29.58, 24.89 = 28.80
2x2x2 : 7.38, 7.53, 6.89, 5.61, 7.95, 5.36, 10.92, 10.64, 6.91, 4.83, 4.05, 5.92 = 6.90


----------



## MrData (Sep 24, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 2.67, 1.98, (1.39), 1.88, 2.88, (3.05), 2.27, 2.17, 2.72, 2.06, 2.70, 2.23 *=2.36*
LOL 3 consecutive nl sub-2s. Dunno how that happened. First was normal solve and the others were frurufs.

*3x3x3:* 10.70, 13.52, 10.89, 11.08, (13.84), 11.13, 11.98, 10.55, 10.47, 11.63, (10.00), 11.23 *=11.32*
lol at 10.00. All solves nl.

*4x4x4:* (56.23), (1:04.64), 1:03.45, 1:03.09, 58.45 *=1:01.67*
I don't normally do 4x4, but I don't have anything better to do atm...

*5x5x5:* (2:15.91), 2:07.14, 2:12.38, (2:03.08), 2:13.00 *=2:10.84*
I suck at bigcubes.

*1x3x3:* 0.232 0.377 0.106 1.045 0.683 0.295 0.384 1.885 (3.526) 0.251 (0.081) 2.685 *=0.794*
lol.

*2x2x3:* 3.81, (3.31), 5.88, 21.06, (31.73), 14.97, 4.30, 8.48, 13.52, 5.50, 9.58, 8.75 *=9.58*
yay consistency 

*2x3x3:* 7.88, 16.30, (7.69), (19.11), 12.45, 13.66, 14.41, 16.31, 12.89, 9.52, 14.44, 8.91 *=12.68*
...

*Clock (3x3):* 21.335, 20.426, 22.708, (32.467), 19.927, 22.631, 22.216, 27.215, (13.877), 17.517, 16.947, 20.903 *=21.1825*
meh

*Pyraminx:* 8.13, 8.06, (6.28), (10.28), 7.75, 6.63, 7.95, 9.58, 9.61, 7.34, 8.81, 8.80 *=8.27*
heh

*Square-1:* 1:31.31, 1:03.78, (1:35.74), 1:05.25, (47.80) *=1:13.45*
not used to sq-1sim


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 3.067 3.104 3.798 (7.888) 4 3.431 3.424 3.297 (2.308) 4.153 3.423 3.192 => 3.4889 ok
*3x3x3*: (14.703) 10.933 (8.663) 9.461 11.096 10.309 9.865 11.631 10.463 9.173 13.834 10.543 => 10.7308 eh
*4x4x4*: 33.506 33.585 (37.612) (27.918) 30.051 => 32.3807 nice
*5x5x5*: (51.852) 52.264 (58.54) 56.682 55.628 => 54.8580 all sub1 yay
*6x6x6*: 1:57.442 (1:58.485) (1:46.639) 1:51.347 1:49.455 => 1:52.7480 bad
*7x7x7*: (2:45.964) 2:42.56 (2:29.129) 2:32.761 2:39.947 => 2:38.4227 good
*1x3x3*: 0.048 0.751 0.225 (4.583) 0.224 0.218 0.056 0.203 0.325 0.314 0.773 (0.025) => 0.3137 bad
*2x2x3*: 3.328, (0.375), 3.687, 1.703, (11.703), 3.672, 2.891, 3.688, 3.828, 11.344, 4.141, 2.281 => 4.0563 new method rocks, counting 11 sucks
*2x3x3*: 9.468, 9.969, 6.234, 8.438, (11.140), 8.547, 9.407, 10.188, (5.312), 8.921, 8.969, 8.250 => 8.8391 good
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:25.30 DNF DNS DNS DNS => 2:25.30 not bad
*Clock (3x3)*: 7.375 (6.672) 8.312 9.438 8.656 (10.360) 8.062 8.313 8.437 8.328 7.953 8.979 => 8.3853 I actually forgot how to use the javascript sim
*Clock (5x5)*: 25.000 27.781 24.985 27.390 (30.375) 24.719 28.000 25.563 (24.094) 27.125 28.875 27.016 => 26.6454 awesome, also 24.094=uwr
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:07.609 2:05.218 2:05.359 (2:08.984) (2:04.813) => 2:06.0620 awesome, also 2:04.813=uwr
*Dino Cube*: 9 8 8 8 7 (3) 9 6 7 9 8 (11) => 7.9 good
*FTO*: (2:44) 1:17 1:12 1:55 (1:02) => 1:28.0 lol w/e
*Gigaminx*: 6:37.484 7:16.438 6:37.688 => 6:50.5367 bad but didn't warmup
*Helicopter Cube*: (34) 29 31 (25) 33 => 31.0 omg
*Megaminx*: (1:00.562) 1:08.297 1:02.500 (1:15.344) 1:07.703 => 1:06.1667 bad
*Pyraminx*: 3.937, 4.359, 4.406, 3.797, 3.484, 9.578, 6.063, 5.313, (10.063), (3.453), 4.172, 4.390 => 4.9499 kinda messed up for four solves there
*Skewb*: 12 16 12 (24) (9) 11 15 11 9 17 16 16 => 13.5 nice
*Square-1*: 17.750, (51.859), 36.406, (15.937), 26.031 => 26.7290 lol
*Super-X*: 55 (1:40) 1:06 1:01 (50) => 1:00.7 good


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 128 points!!!
*2:* MrData - 40 points!!
*3:* uberCuber - 21 points!
4: DavidWoner - 12 points
5: @uguste & Yes, We Can! - 3 points
6: cincyaviation & Keroma12 - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. MrData: 2.356
2. qqwref: 3.4889
3. DavidWoner: 3.540
4. @uguste: 6.902
5. Yes, We Can!: 7.527
6. uberCuber: 7.838
7. cincyaviation: 13.144
8. Keroma12: 1:19.168

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 10.7308
2. MrData: 11.318
3. Davidwoner: 16.080
4. Yes, We Can!: 23.471
5. @uguste: 28.797
6. uberCuber: 33.299
7. Keroma12: 3:17.306

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 32.3807
2. MrData: 1:01.663
3. uberCuber: 2:41.930

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 54.8580
2. MrData: 2:10.84

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:52.7480

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:38.4227

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 0.3137
2. MrData: 0.7943

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.0563
2. MrData: 9.585

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.8391
2. MrData: 12.677

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:25.30

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.3853
2. MrData: 21.1825
3. uberCuber: 29.9060

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 26.6454
2. uberCuber: 59.2670

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:06.0620
2. uberCuber: 3:55.3553

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.90

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:28.0

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:50.5367

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 31.0

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:06.1667
2. uberCuber: 5:00.090

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.9499
2. MrData: 8.266

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 13.5

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. DavidWoner: 13.320
2. qqwref: 26.7290
3. uberCuber: 1:07.473
4. MrData: 1:13.447

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:00.7
```


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2010)

Crap I forgot to submit my clock times, it was like a 7.4 avg  ohwell there is always next month.


----------

